# Official CigarFest '07 HERF Thread



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes, I know there are several threads related to cigarfest.

The purpose of this thread is to help us arrange to meet other CS brothers and sisters going.

Please post this information.

What events you are attending, date arriving, date departing (in other words, will you be there Friday night and/or Saturday night) and the metropolitan area, or area in general from which you'll be travelling.

I am only attending the main event, VIH. Plans right now are to arrive that morning and possibly stay Sat. night.

I'll be travelling from the DC area.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Bump.

This is less than a month away. It'd be cool for the DC folks I know are going to be able to meet up with some gorillas from other areas while we are up there.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

I'll be there with VIH ticket. Planning on crashing for the night.


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm going as well, I have a VIH ticket. I would love to hook up with some of the brothers from CS. I'm not staying over though.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Coming up from Philly area... VIH staying for event and then we have to head back to attend a Cinco De Mayo Party


----------



## orangehorse (Sep 14, 2006)

A group of 4 of us from South Jersey are heading up there on Friday, playing a round on Saturday morning, attending the Fest, a moment of rest and then Cinco de Mayhem!

We're staying at Mt. Pocono Campground.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Myself and a buddy of mine will be driving down Saturday morning. We've got 2 VIH Tickets and we're going to the CAO after party although I can't imagine it being much more than a Sausage fest .We're staying at the resort and I've heard there isn't much to do in the area after the fest so we figured what the heck.

Oh, and if your thinking on going but don't have ticket's, check out what a pair of VIH Tickets are going for on ebay right now: http://cgi.ebay.com/CIGARFEST-2007-...goryZ986QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm driving up that Sat. morning


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Thurm15 said:


> Myself and a buddy of mine will be driving down Saturday morning. We've got 2 VIH Tickets and we're going to the CAO after party although I can't imagine it being much more than a Sausage fest .We're staying at the resort and I've heard there isn't much to do in the area after the fest so we figured what the heck.
> 
> Oh, and if your thinking on going but don't have ticket's, check out what a pair of VIH Tickets are going for on ebay right now: http://cgi.ebay.com/CIGARFEST-2007-...goryZ986QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Interesting wonder if I should email him and ask what the back of the tickets look like.

:ss


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Thurm15 said:


> Myself and a buddy of mine will be driving down Saturday morning. We've got 2 VIH Tickets and we're going to the CAO after party although I can't imagine it being much more than a Sausage fest .We're staying at the resort and I've heard there isn't much to do in the area after the fest so we figured what the heck.
> 
> Oh, and if your thinking on going but don't have ticket's, check out what a pair of VIH Tickets are going for on ebay right now: http://cgi.ebay.com/CIGARFEST-2007-...goryZ986QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Holy Crap, less than 4 hours left and it's >$400 for two! Due to completely unrelated circumstances, I'm going to have to drop out of this one. Oh, and Jimmy, that extra ticket I got you, I seemed to have misplaced it. :r

BTW, I'm just :BS . I'm looking forward to this too much to do that.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Was just on the website looking at the list of who is going to be there...

Under:
*



Fine Spirits represented*:

Click to expand...

*


> Effen Premium Vodkas
> Ridgemont Reserve Small Batch Bourbon
> Black Velvet Reserve Canadian Whisky
> Old Pulteney Single Malt Scotch
> ...


Notice not one damn RUM, what is up with that...


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## rharris (Jan 6, 2006)

The wife and I are heading down on friday.We are staying at the comfort inn a few miles from the resort.Going to the fest and the cinco de mayo party on saturday.Heading back to Upstate N.Y. on sunday.


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

I'm flying in to PHL from Kansas City and driving up with a buddy Friday afternoon/evening. Then headed back Sunday morn to meet up with another buddy in Phillie for lunch. I've been unemployed since the first of the year, but had this planned well before then, so this is my last extravegance for a while, and I plan on getting as much out of it as possible. I only have tickets for the event and brunch, but will be meeting with BOTLs from a couple of other boards for off-events. I hope to meet up with each and every one of the BOTLs from this board as well, so don't be bashful, come on up and let me know who ya are and that yer from CS. I'll be the feller in the ten-gallon hat and wolly chaps. YEEEEE HAAAAAAW!

Here is a list of respondants to this thread. If I've missed anyone (or misspelled your handle), please up-date the list and move it along!

Greerzilla
TimButz2
smokin' machinist
DriftyGypsy
PitmanGeek
Thurm15
boondoggle
rharris
Oog Oog


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Oog Oog said:


> Greerzilla
> TimButz2
> smokin' machinist
> DriftyGypsy
> ...


Thanks for putting a list together man!

We'll keep it running so people can just add themselves as they respond.

Greerzilla
TimButz2
smokin' machinist
DriftyGypsy
PitmanGeek
Thurm15
boondoggle
rharris
Oog Oog
n3uka

Preliminary plans are for Boonedoggle, smokin' machinist, n3uka and me to drive up sat. morn and stay that evening. I believe all of us only have tickets to the event, but they are NIH tickets.

We should do dinner after the event somewhere with all the gorillas that don't have plans. Anyone familiar with the area and know of a good local place to eat and a place for all of us to have another cigar that evening?


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

My wife and I are going up on Friday.Have tickets to event only but leaves plenty of time to herf w/ other from here and CBID. Have 2 pretty decent rest. at the resort; and a lounge in both main building as well as Lodge.

hunter1127


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

BUMP:bl


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

14 days, 8 hours bump :ss


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

This starts in 1 week! :tu


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

OK, the plans of smokin' machinist, boonedoggle, n3uka, and me have been finalized. We are driving up Sat. morning and staying that evening about 5 or 10 minutes away. We don't have set plans for Sat. evening yet, so hopefully we can meet up with some other gorillas from CS.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> OK, the plans of smokin' machinist, boonedoggle, n3uka, and me have been finalized. We are driving up Sat. morning and staying that evening about 5 or 10 minutes away. We don't have set plans for Sat. evening yet, so hopefully we can meet up with some other gorillas from CS.


here's my plans: :al 
then some of this: :ss 
then a little more of this: :al

you get the general idea! I can't wait. Should be a blast! :tu


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm in an AWESOME mood this morning. This is strange for a Monday morning, but whatever. I think maybe it's because we have 5 DAYS and a WAKEUP! I can't believe it finally here. I'm finally stoked for this and hopefully this week will FLY by! :ss


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Yes... got the directions all printed out...
:bl:ss:bl:ss:bl


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

I keep watching ebay with hopes to pick up a ticket at a reasonable price.....no luck so far


----------



## Mr. Pink (Oct 22, 2005)

I'll be there from MA with 3 guys from CT. Staying at the lodge and have tix to the Patel and CAO parties as well as the event. Get there Fri, leave on Sun. Can't wait. I'll have a ball-cap with my CS name on it so say hi if you see me.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

I am there as well, going Friday night and staying at the place and the rocky thing that night, then the brunch in the morning, and then the show and then the CAO party that night, busy weekend.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

I just won this shirt on eBay... shipped yesterday, should be here by Thursday or Friday... look for me in it...

*CIGARS Reyn Spooner HAWAIIAN SHIRT TOBACCO LABELS Rare*


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

that is a COOL shirt, see you there.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

I'll be there on the 5th and am staying overnight at the resort. Looks like we're in for some nice weather too! http://wwwa.accuweather.com/forecast.asp?partner=netweather&traveler=0&zipcode=18624&metric=0


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm only going to the fest on Saturday. But I hope to meet some of the great brothers from CS there.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Thurm15 said:


> I'll be there on the 5th and am staying overnight at the resort. Looks like we're in for some nice weather too! http://wwwa.accuweather.com/forecast.asp?partner=netweather&traveler=0&zipcode=18624&metric=0


I was just looking at the weather! Gonna be AWESOME! I better not bring my flip-flops though....


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

OK, since it looks like getting together with everyone is going to be difficult, if you want to TRY to meet up Saturday evening, PM me for my cell phone number. I make no promises I'll have coverage and no promises we'll be able to meet, but it's worth a shot. I for one hope our little group of four is able to meet some other gorillas.

Two more days!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> OK, since it looks like getting together with everyone is going to be difficult, if you want to TRY to meet up Saturday evening, PM me for my cell phone number. I make no promises I'll have coverage and no promises we'll be able to meet, but it's worth a shot. I for one hope our little group of four is able to meet some other gorillas.
> 
> Two more days!


I just realized that this is Cinco de Mayo! Should be extra reason to have some tequilla!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

stevieray said:


> I keep watching ebay with hopes to pick up a ticket at a reasonable price.....no luck so far


PM Sent


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

stevieray said:


> I keep watching ebay with hopes to pick up a ticket at a reasonable price.....no luck so far


PM SENT


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> PM SENT


You better not be backing out on us mr double poster! 

Don't forget, I still have your ticket. :r


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> You better not be backing out on us mr double poster!
> 
> Don't forget, I still have your ticket. :r


Heeeehawwww...got ya scared, huh?! Hah, I may have found him another ticket on another forum, but not sure if he wants to deal.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Okay, my G/F and I are only going to be there during the day... we are going to a Cinco de Mayo Party at some friends of ours afterwards... this is an annual big event.


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Is there anybody from Long Island, NY going?


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Tomorrow Tomorrow Tomorrow


----------



## Mr. Pink (Oct 22, 2005)

PM w/ cell phone no sent to geezerilla. Hope to see some of you folks there.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Mr. Pink said:


> PM w/ cell phone no sent to geezerilla. Hope to see some of you folks there.


Great idea!


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Tomorrow Tomorrow Tomorrow


Have fun everyone!  :tu


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Car is clean so you monkey's can dirty it up tomorrow! :ss


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Tomorrow Tomorrow Tomorrow


Man am I looking foward to this!!!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Happy cinco de mayo! I need to go to sleep, early day on the road to cigarfest!


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

Me and my girl will be there today!!


----------

